# Holy Wars on Youtube



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello, 
I was looking at youtube tonight. One of my favorite philosophical passtimes is just looking at what people believe, and I usually use the internet to do this "life research" because of course, in real life, it can be tricky to find out what people believe without getting into arguments with people. I do speak with people about faith and so on in real life, but the interpersonal side of it sort of "gets in the way" of simply finding out the multitude of belief systems there are in the world. And to be honest, that's not cool! I just want to know what people THINK, across the board, from atheism to New Age to Christian, Islam and so forth. In the age we are living in, with more interconnectivity of mental lives over the internet, and with the war between Christianity and Islam hotting up, I feel my interest is somewhat warranted, that is it's better to get more informed about this, and try to understand the situation better from the various view-points, than to do nothing.

I just wanted to share a link or two from what I call the youtube "holy wars".

I find it intriguing that people can hold such diverse beliefs and in some ways, that people can be so "sure of themselves" when it comes to religious/spiritual life.

Here's the first installment of the "Holy Wars":





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SD--8k_I ... re=related

Atheist:


----------

